# Snake bit goat?



## cutinpony (Mar 8, 2005)

Can any one tell me what to do for a goat that looks to be snake bit. I cant find any bite marks.Can you give them benadryl? there isn't a goat vet around here. I had a horse that got bit once and the vet told me to give him benadryl it worked for him. The goats face is swelled up across her face between her eyes and just above her nose on the sides and under her chin. she still has a good appetite and water intake. Ever so slite fever where she is swelled up at. her body temp. is fine.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

If she is Breathing ok,she should be ok.What the problem is with Snake bites is they swell where they can't breath.

I'm not going to say either way on the Benadryl,because I just don't know.

big rockpile


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

If it were my animal, and I really valued the animal and didn't want to risk losing them, I would make a vet visit to a livestock vet if only to get the proper antiobiotics and steroids. Any livestock vet should be able to look up the proper dosages for this sort of thing. There are very few "goat" vets, but this is a pretty basic thing to treat in an animal.

I know with dogs you "can" treat with benadryl and penicillin, but staph (which is a big concern with snakebite) tends to be resistant to penicillin and the other otc antiobiotics. With dogs, they do better on an rx antiobiotic and steroid like dex or prednisone, in my experience.

No experience on goats and snakebit, though. 

If I were to treat at home, I'd do the benadryl (no idea on the dose, though and benadryl is not a good one to OD on in an animal that may be shocky to start with), plus an antibiotic ASAP and probably tetanus antitoxin on general principles. Infection/tetanus/gangrene/tissue death/etc. is the real concern with snakebite, if the animal's not having actual airway problems. Assuming this is a rattler bite. I've seen horses slough hoofs after a bite ... But - not probably one that I'd try to home treat, simply because the right meds are not otc.

Leva


----------



## cutinpony (Mar 8, 2005)

The swelling was gone the next day. Thank goodness. maybe a wasp bite or bee sting? No meds were given. Thank you all for the help and info.
Cuttinpony


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Thats about how long Snake Bite keeps my Dogs swelled.

I would watch if you see a spot with hair lose,then watch for Infection.

big rockpile


----------

